# Drucker zieht Papier durch, druckt aber nicht!



## Cheris (29. Oktober 2005)

Ja hab den Drucker X5150 von Lexmark, und wenn ich drucken will, zieht er das Blatt einmal komplett durch, ohne das er etwas drauf gedruckt hat.

Testseite bzw. Selbsttest lässt sich normal ausführen, und auch mit dem normalen Ergebnis, sprich er druckt auch.

Farbpatrone ist voll. 

Komisch ist, das er den Druckauftrag bekommt und auch ausführt, sprich das das Kabel bzw. die Verbindung normal funktioniert.

Bin solangsam echt am Verzweifeln, da ja alles normal funktionieren müsste.

Hoffe ihr wisst was los ist und sagt es mir.


----------

